# VIP211 versus VIP211K



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Just found out the "real" difference between the two HD receivers.
I live in an area where I can get 30 local digital channels. I know, as I get them on my VIP211k connected to the 40" Samsung HDTV.
Today while connecting my 40' rooftop antenna to the "leased" VIP211, I can only scan 8 channels. Those are the only shown to scan. I went to "menu" on the remote, press 8 (HD Setup), press 6 (Local Channels, and locals. There it shows only 8 channels listed. NOTE: Doing the same on the VIP211k. press "menu", press 8, press 6, shows 30 local channels to scan.

So, that proves there is a real difference between the two receivers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you connect to the exact same antenna connection?

Did you perform a new scan or are you seeing existing channels scanned in the new receiver?

IF you are running off the same antenna, did you split the signal (thereby reducing its strength) which would result in loss of some lower signal channels being in the scan?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Something wrong with your 211/antenna; I can see 50+ channels here on 211 - all of them what available locally.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 211k is cheaper to manufacture that the 211 was, that is the main reason for the slight difference.

Some of the MB functions were integrated into the chip giving it fewer parts and simpler to make.

They are functionally the same - I have both.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Did you connect to the exact same antenna connection?
> 
> Did you perform a new scan or are you seeing existing channels scanned in the new receiver?
> 
> IF you are running off the same antenna, did you split the signal (thereby reducing its strength) which would result in loss of some lower signal channels being in the scan?


Stewart, I had the 30 local channels on the VIP211k when it was connected to the same OTA coax from the antenna. I moved the 211K downstairs to the 40" Samsung. The VIP211 is now connected to the same coax the 211K was connected. I have a antenna power supply between the OTA and a "in and two outs" splitter which is between the 211, also, a run of coax from the splitter to a TV in the dining room, and a coax from the other side of the splitter downstairs to the TV in the Den. It's always worked very good the past ten years. So, its not the antenna or the cabling that at fault here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> Stewart, I had the 30 local channels on the VIP211k when it was connected to the same OTA coax from the antenna. I moved the 211K downstairs to the 40" Samsung. The VIP211 is now connected to the same coax the 211K was connected. I have a antenna power supply between the OTA and a "in and two outs" splitter which is between the 211, also, a run of coax from the splitter to a TV in the dining room, and a coax from the other side of the splitter downstairs to the TV in the Den. It's always worked very good the past ten years. *So, its not the antenna or the cabling that at fault here.*


To say that you must do another test - connect your OTA upstairs cable to that port of your splitter where is downstairs one connected.
Or better test - replace [temporary] the splitter to a barrel and recscan OTA downstairs again WITHOUT the splitter.
For now, your conclusion is flawed, therefore cannot be conclusive.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

P Smith said:


> To say that you must do another test - connect your OTA upstairs cable to that port of your splitter where is downstairs one connected.
> Or better test - replace [temporary] the splitter to a barrel and recscan OTA downstairs again WITHOUT the splitter.
> For now, your conclusion is flawed, therefore cannot be conclusive.


P Smith, I've done all that...at least three times trying to come up with a solution.

Here's what I've done.
The coax from the power supply goes to the splitter "one". From the "out" port(1) a coax goes to the VIP211, which shows only the 8 locals. From the other "out" (2) port side of the splitter, I have a coax run to another "in" port side on the splitter "two"...same brand, same model, etc. From there (out) port a run of coax to the TV in the dining room. The other side of the splitter (port 2) a run of coax into a inter wall down to the wall plate where the coax cabled to the VIP211K.

I have switched all the coax cables on all splitters...going to and from the splitters. I can go back to the 211 receiver..go through the process to scan the locals. There it still shows only 8 channels to scan. Going down to the VIP211k and do the same scan, it shows 30 channels on the list to scan.

I get very good satellite signal on all TV's. In fact I get signal range from 72 to 98, which I consider good.

I'm not to concerned about the local channels, I don't care where I get 8 or 30, it the point I'm making the two receivers are made/working different.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet.

Do scan without splitter. Make direct connection from OTA antenna to 211/211k and scan again.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

P.Smith, did as you suggested, by-passed the splitter... coax direct from the antenna power supply to the VIP211. Still 8 channels shows to scan.

One member here mentioned a different installed chip in 211K. That seems to be the reason for the difference in local channels. The new clip in the 211K is more powerful to pick up locals.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you erasing the 8 channel list between each time you scan?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> Are you erasing the 8 channel list between each time you scan?


I did ask OP to do that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> P.Smith, did as you suggested, by-passed the splitter... coax direct from the antenna power supply to the VIP211. Still 8 channels shows to scan.
> 
> One member here mentioned a different installed chip in 211K. That seems to be the reason for the difference in local channels. The new clip in the 211K is more powerful to pick up locals.


I did expain before - one MAIN chip [7401] replaced two main chips [7038+7411]. Jim did not mention OTA tuner chip.
OK, I will look into both and will report.

Perhaps a cables/connectors are different ? Between up and down-stairs.


----------

